# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  گرفتن پروژه از سایت های خارجی

## E-Beshkani

سلام دوستان
خسته نباشید
وقتتون بخیر
میخواستم یکم اطلاعات کسب کنم راجع به سایت های فریلنسری خارجی.
ممنون میشم دوستانی که تجربه دارن تو این تاپیک تجریباتشون رو به اشتراک بذارن.


اولا شرایط خودمو بگم.
1- برنامه نویسی فلاتر بلدم تا حد متوسط که پروژه هم انجام دادم چند تایی. 
2- php هم بلدم تا حدی برای ارتباط به سرور برای برنامه هام
elrak[dot]ir >> قصد تبلیغ ندارم فقط میخوام بدونم با این سطحی که دارم چجوری هستم.


به نظر شما میتونم با این شرایط از سایت های خارجی فریلنسری پروژه بگیرم؟
واقعا خسته شدم از قیمت دادن کارفرماهای ایرانی


اصلا چه سایت هایی وجود دارن؟
چجوری ثبت نام کنم؟
کجا میشه راحت تر و با قیمت مناسب تری اکانت اینجور سایت ها رو خرید؟
کسی تجربه ای داره تو این زمینه؟
کسی پروژه گرفته از ایجور سایتا؟
دردسرش زیاده یا نه؟
کدوم سایت بهتره؟
کلا هر چی راجع به این چیزا میدونین ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
تشکر

----------


## E-Beshkani

کسی نظری ، تجربه ای چیزی نداره؟

----------


## E-Beshkani

کسی در رابطه با نحوه ساخت اکانت توی این سایتا اطلاعی نداره؟

----------


## hharddy

سایت های معروف خارجی مثل ,Freelancer,Upwork برای ایرانیا ها تحریم هست و شما برای اینکه اکانت وریفای بگیرید از سایت های واسط استفاده کنید که یه حساب کاربری با مشخصات فرد خارجی براتون درست کنند تقریبا بین 500 تا 1 میلیون میگیرن قیمت ها متفاوت هست.
اگه کسی و خارج دارید که میتونید بگید با مشخصات خودشون براتون حساب باز کنن.
این ها هزینه ساخت اکانت وریفای هست فقط به غیر از اون شما باید برای ارسال پیشنهاد های  بیشتر حسابتون و شارژ کنید

----------

